# Storing a recumbent



## ayceejay (26 Aug 2017)

How do people keep their recumant trike safe at night?


----------



## numbnuts (27 Aug 2017)

"High risk area"
In garage, 5 locks on the door + alarm
wall anchor with chain and padlock to frame
cable lock through fronts wheels to wall anchor
rear lock through back wheel
disc brake lock also alarmed


----------



## voyager (27 Aug 2017)

numbnuts said:


> "High risk area"
> In garage, 5 locks on the door + alarm
> wall anchor with chain and padlock to frame
> cable lock through fronts wheels to wall anchor
> ...



Didn't realize the new forest was that sort of place , but looking back in history it was full of poachers back then .

I will leave quietly under a cloak of darkness 

later's


----------



## numbnuts (27 Aug 2017)

voyager said:


> Didn't realize the new forest was that sort of place , but looking back in history it was full of poachers back then .
> 
> I will leave quietly under a cloak of darkness
> 
> later's


We've had quite a few break-ins, some poor sod lost £12,000 of tools of his trade and fishing gear, so I've upped my security, it may not stop them, but it will slow them down.


----------



## flake99please (28 Aug 2017)

Folded under the stairs in cupboard.


----------



## Nigelnightmare (29 Aug 2017)

Trice QNT in kitchen,
"Linear LWB" and "Ultimate bikes LWB" in living room, SAFE & DRY if a little awkward at times.


----------



## fixedfixer (30 Aug 2017)

Nigelnightmare said:


> Trice QNT in kitchen,
> "Linear LWB" and "Ultimate bikes LWB" in living room, SAFE & DRY if a little awkward at times.



Errr, you must live on your own


----------



## Nigelnightmare (30 Aug 2017)

Nope married for 20 years.

Mind you we've been waiting since April for the housing association to let us have permission for a Shed, that's over 4 months now.


----------



## ayceejay (4 Sep 2017)

Thanks for nothing guys, I was thinking of getting a Catrike but was having a problem thinking of how and where to store it. The sorry attempts at humour here were not remotely helpful


----------



## voyager (4 Sep 2017)

well they made me smile , on a serious note . Unless you have a sensible size storage place then a trike is out of the question, mine lives a lot of the time locked in the boot of my Mondeo estate when there is limited room in the garage. Unlike a bike they can take up a space of 7ft x 3ft and most small places are not suitable or secure as a trike is not a cheap item .


----------



## FishFright (5 Sep 2017)

ayceejay said:


> Thanks for nothing guys, I was thinking of getting a Catrike but was having a problem thinking of how and where to store it. The sorry attempts at humour here were not remotely helpful



"
In garage, 5 locks on the door + alarm
wall anchor with chain and padlock to frame
cable lock through fronts wheels to wall anchor
rear lock through back wheel
disc brake lock also alarmed
"

"Folded under the stairs in cupboard."

"Trice QNT in kitchen,
"Linear LWB" and "Ultimate bikes LWB" in living room, SAFE & DRY if a little awkward at times."

also mine live in the living room


I don't find any of them funny either .........


----------



## numbnuts (5 Sep 2017)

FishFright said:


> "
> In garage, 5 locks on the door + alarm
> wall anchor with chain and padlock to frame
> cable lock through fronts wheels to wall anchor
> ...


Actually I find that quite sad that one has to go to that extreme to keep one's property safe in this day and age


----------



## FishFright (5 Sep 2017)

numbnuts said:


> Actually I find that quite sad that one has to go to that extreme to keep one's property safe in this day and age



It is very sad indeed, But my comment was aimed at the OP's pant wetting


----------



## flake99please (5 Sep 2017)

I think a photo of my trike in storage may be necessary.







Sorry I cannot be of more help.


----------



## voyager (5 Sep 2017)

standard problem 

you just can't help some people (op ) these days , all comments are worthy of note , still what he needs is a tardis to store it in if he is lacking so much room.


----------



## ayceejay (6 Sep 2017)

Well OK then good bye to you bunch of sad self-gratification artists my membership of seven years is over enjoy your misogyny


----------



## PaulM (6 Sep 2017)

Gosh, what an overreaction from someone who asked for help but provided little information about their circumstances e.g. availability of garage, shed or hardstanding. Pathetic.


----------



## voyager (6 Sep 2017)

Good bye , no real loss .....
Life will go on , have a good life


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Sep 2017)

That's the most pathetic flounce I've ever seen. Where were the "Sorry attempts at humour" the OP refers to?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Sep 2017)

Locking this before people start issuing scores for the flounce.


----------

